# Folder Lock Problem



## tomtothay (Dec 18, 2010)

I recently downloaded the Folder Lock (6.5.2) application and put a folder in the Vault. I locked the vault and reopened it only to find that the folder was not there. I can search for the file under my Windows Search and I can see it, but it will not open.

There is an ampersand in the folder, and I believe this is affecting how the Folder Lock application reads the folder and displays the files in the vault. I tried renaming the folder while the vault was open from my windows search, but I keep receiving the following error.

"An unexpected error is preventing the operation. Make a note of this error code, which might be useful if you get additional help to resolve this problem:
Error 0x801F004: Disallow the Fast IO path for this operation."

Any ideas on how I can retrieve this data or rename the folder without getting this error?

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi tomtothay - Welcome to TSF,

Please try this suggestion, if it doesn't work, please post back.

Open up the Locker Folder, try unlocking it first, search for files that you have locked up, or try searching it thru ext. files such as .jpg .docx, .xlsx and so on. 
If you're able to find the files, right click on one and select 'Open File Location' and it should point you to the folder containing that file. 
You may copy all files and folders to another location, outside the encrypted folder. 

==================
Another resolution:
Restart your computer, Tap F8 and select Safe Mode.
Copy the "Locker" folder to the desktop and delete the "Locked" folder. When a new Locker folder is created you can copy over the files from the original Locker folder. 

Please post an update.


----------



## Cossie2011 (Jan 8, 2011)

I use a program called MYOB accounting program which opens a file to enter records. Unfortunately for some unexplained reason i downloaded Folder Lock which will not allow MYOB to open the file. I even bought the stupid thing but it still will not let me get rid of the Access and Lock files it creates automatically. Is there a way from stopping it from automatically creating files such as Access51 Access01 or Lock0001

The stupid program creates these access and lock files willy nilly in folders and they can't be opened or removed because they weren't created automatically ie by me and so i don't know the password so I can't open the locker.

I cannot backup or verify the MYOB file because MYOB says that I'm not the only user which probably has something to do with the Access and lock files created 
I have attached a copy of a directory . I created the file called reallocker the rest were automatically created by Folder Lock when i got MYOB to upload a file from this directory.

Also I presume I will not be allowed to uninstall the program as I don't know the password however i am sure that I never was asked for a password in the fiurst place. What a dud of a program.


----------

